# USB HDD Can't write with standard user



## danaeckel (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm trying to set up backup services with my FreeBSD 9 system. I have a 1TB USB HDD, and if I am logged in with anything other than root all I can do is read the file system and not write to it. I searched up and down, and found stuff like the join operator group, mounting it inside the user folder, and everything has the same result. What am I not seeing?

Dana


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2012)

A non-root user has to have write permissions to directories or files.  That can be done with various combinations of permissions (chmod(1)), group membership, and file/directory ownership (chown(8)).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2012)

danaeckel said:
			
		

> What am I not seeing?


Handbook: 4.3 Permissions


----------



## danaeckel (Apr 17, 2012)

*silly me*

Well, thank you for your advice, however it was way more easy than I thought. I have xfce installed, and didn't realize the old windows right click for permissions would work. I did it, and slick as can be.


----------

